# Hives Stolen



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thats a good description, but a picture might help us lock in on them. 

The theft this year seems way more excessive than normal. Time to consider a concealed weapon permit. Seriously.

I will keep an eye out and know others will too. No real beekeeper would want a reward , but hopefully that will help get your hives back.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Please post a picture. I see many of the Bakersfield-area hives. 
Can you get CalTrans to look at the Traffic Cams on I-5 for a truck ID. The location Highway 46 (within 2 miles of I-5) makes me think that someone loaded a truck and drove north almost immediately. I-5 is heavily monitored with traffic-cam's so an image might be available.
News article on the theft --- 
http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.com/local/x1922461273/More-bee-theft-reported-in-Kern


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Talk with friend this morning, he looked at some bees for sale & they wanted $50 a box, he didn't bite because he thought they were stolen.I will find out more info BB.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

gray & powder blue colors no visible brands .


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a history of dealing with criminal investigations and I know that out of state victims usually get far less attention than homeboys do. I think the beekeeping community can help you most by some of the local beeks in the area of the theft making some calls to the authorities, and keeping pressure on them, because theirs' may be next. You may want to look at hiring a local P.I. not to do a total investigation but to simply get the word from the street, from his usual snitches, every good P.I. has a network or they couldn't stay in business. Instead of offering a blanket reward, tell your P.I. you will pay for information that leads to an arrest, this gives him some leverage when dealing with his snitches. A lot of times the culprit is the person you would have thought would never steal from you. Most likely way more information than you want. Good luck with finding them.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes have plenty of grey and light blue boxes. The grey boxes don't have my brand but the blue ones do. The detective said they used a trailer with ramps as opposed to a tilt trailer. He said 48 had been stolen just 6 miles up the road a few days earlier. I have never posted pictures on here but will try to figure it out. Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BB, the boxes that were "for sale" didn't have bb, that's why the red flag went out. These btw were around the Modesto area. Give me a call if I can help, 916-xxxxxx


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> The theft this year seems way more excessive than normal. Time to consider a concealed weapon permit. Seriously


I have one of those but, CA has no co-operate with WA. That interstate thing. http://www.nraila.org/gun-laws/state-laws/california.aspx

Sorry for your loss. Always my worst nightmare.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

That is basically what they will look like almost all of the new boxes will have Strehlow burned into one or both ends. Again a huge thanks to everyone. Andy


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

No info, but good luck and keep the word out. I had 3 stolen in November and another had 2. I know that's nothing like this. But the other guy got some info from someone, and I got them back the end of January. I didn't ever expect to see them again. Good Luck, at least they were branded they will show up sooner or later.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for your losses. We have are hives close to the 58 and interstate 5 which is close to Bakersfield and their hives stolen there 2 years ago. Is Bakersfield a considered high theft? I wonder if anyone has record with areas of most stolen hives


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I sent you a private message BB.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to see these morons caught and made a spectacle out of ! Make it very public not to mess with other beekeepers bees ! I wonder if anyone has thought of using some kind of invisible transfer paint or paste like this >> http://www.vastacademy.com.au/vast-...oduct-categories/72-theft-detection-equipment


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

BB, going to Fresno tomorrow down Hwy 99,I'll keep an eye out; I would scan Craigslist up and down CA looking for anyone selling Hives.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds good. I appreciate the help. I have looked on craigslist, with no luck. I would assume if a thief were good at being a thief they would already have changed boxes, lids and pallets by now.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Ben Little, I hope that they get caught too. I don't know about the technology but I wonder if like every 50 hives you could put a tracking device of some sort so if something happens like this you can track the boxes. The thief would have to look in the bees to find the tracking device? I really hope that the bees are recovered and the thieves are caught. Justice would be nice. Good Luck babybee!!!


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of the bees back from almonds from the same orchard same load that my bees were stolen. They are really nice! Still offering a reward for the safe return of my 288 hives as it turned out to be. Or I am willing to buy them back from who ever stole them. I have lots of blood sweat and tears into them. Thanks Andy Strehlow.


----------

